# HD DVD movies, $14



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

(not sure where this thread should go, but I'd like a place for other people to be able to post deals on HD movies, so I'll try here)


Circuit City has some HD movies for $13.99. 

Current list (almost all backordered) is: 


12 Monkeys
Blood Diamond
Last Samurai
Backdraft
Casino
Unforgiven


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I tried that link and there is a category for "13.99 HD-DVDs" but there's no content. It says "No Information is available". Doing a search of their HD-DVDs revelas only two titles under $15, a "Hdscape Sampler" and "Junior Reid: Live in Berkeley". 

Maybe the promo has yet to come or is over?


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

It must be over- because I copied those right from the page. Yep, doesn't show anything there anymore. Booo.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 22, 2007)

Walmart had the same or real similar deal when they had their double secret black friday firesale of HDA2's the other day. 


If nothing else I'd like some good sites for ordering HD-DVD's with free shipping. Right now I just use Amazon but I'm open to looking at other places. I figure they all are probably pretty close on pricing but speed of shipping, free shipping orders, good customer service etc etc...would be nice too.


----------



## htnut12 (Mar 5, 2007)

Best Buy has some HD DVD and Blu Ray discs for 17 and 19 dollars depending on the title. Mostly the same as those listed above.


----------

